# What should I pray for?



## DrakkenWulf (Jan 16, 2021)

God came through here in the USA, even if only by a fraction. There's still such a long, long way to go.

What should I be praying for? With a fandom with as much love as we have, there's gotta be some good ideas out there.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

I suggest working for something rather than praying for it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2021)

Pray that this fandom gets all the psychiatric help that it needs.


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Jan 16, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I suggest working for something rather than praying for it.


Agreed! We start with prayer, then yourself and others can be the miracle.


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Jan 16, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Pray that this fandom gets all the psychiatric help that it needs.


I actually know an amazing counselor. I might be biased - she's my wife. Needless to say she's fur-friendly.

She does online therapy, licensed in Missouri USA. https://www.trinitycounselingkc.com


----------



## Punji (Jan 16, 2021)

I personally don't ever pray for things. But if you'd like to pray, the wellness of others is always worthwhile.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)

Bless the rains down in Africa.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)

I'd pray for everyone to have relief from COVID asap


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2021)

I pray for wisdom for all. I also pray that our leaders return to the era of spirited debate and compromise instead of continuing the us-vs-them mindset that will only serve to tear this country farther apart.


----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2021)

*Cough cough* something something no politics allowed *cough*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)

Punji said:


> *Cough cough* something something no politics allowed *cough*


Well said!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2021)

Hmm. Can pray for people to start taking personal responsibility and hold themselves accountable to their words and actions.

Oh.. Can pray for chocolate rain?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 18, 2021)

Could you pray that this prayer doesn't come true?

I want to see the physics-warping implications.


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Jan 18, 2021)

Telnac said:


> I pray for wisdom for all. I also pray that our leaders return to the era of spirited debate and compromise instead of continuing the us-vs-them mindset that will only serve to tear this country farther apart.


I pray that we _all_ return to spirited debate and compromise. And that we start creating ways to help people be able to trust each other on the Internet.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 19, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh.. Can pray for chocolate rain?



Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> God came through here in the USA, even if only by a fraction. There's still such a long, long way to go.
> 
> What should I be praying for? With a fandom with as much love as we have, there's gotta be some good ideas out there.



I have only one prayer...that _whatever diety_ we're praying to makes their existence *clear *and *plain *and *direct*. 

No "messages", no "miracles", no "trust this human's writings", and no "he appears, but in our hearts" or "look at the world and you shall find". 
I'm talking about a clear absolutely non-ambiguous appearance for the sole purpose of saying "Here I am!". One that even the most hardened-hearted athiest would have to say "Ok, you got me, I was wrong...there's your God right over there!"

Because only THEN will this BS about humans fighting over religious beliefs and "interpretations" ever stop and we can get ON with things!!!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 19, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> God came through here in the USA, even if only by a fraction. There's still such a long, long way to go.
> 
> What should I be praying for? With a fandom with as much love as we have, there's gotta be some good ideas out there.


A furry asking furries about what to pray for.
Mate, leave before you embarrass yourself (more than you already did).
There's nothing good that'll come out of this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

Seriously, pray for this fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I have only one prayer...that _whatever diety_ we're praying to makes their existence *clear *and *plain *and *direct*.
> 
> No "messages", no "miracles", no "trust this human's writings", and no "he appears, but in our hearts" or "look at the world and you shall find".
> I'm talking about a clear absolutely non-ambiguous appearance for the sole purpose of saying "Here I am!". One that even the most hardened-hearted athiest would have to say "Ok, you got me, I was wrong...there's your God right over there!"
> ...


I'm saddened that you have such little faith into our ability to remain stupid despite hypothetically cold, hard evidence being literally presented in front of our massively retarded faces.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 19, 2021)

Praying is a good way to keep spirits up, but real change comes from your personal actions and dedication. However you are not alone in this, and there are many people in the world who will help you if you ask them.


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 19, 2021)

pray for big tiddy furry gf to become real, if enough of us do it god will listen


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

God? Only Furry Jesus can answer that prayer.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 19, 2021)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I'm saddened that you have such little faith into our ability to remain stupid despite hypothetically cold, hard evidence being literally presented in front of our massively retarded faces.



<giggle> Now now, be honest...wouldn't even *any* believer want this??? To actully know 100% you're right not on faith but on facts that nobody can argue? Nothing guesswork, no signs, etc. 

Think of the Avengers...Thor is literally standing with them, so the Norse religion is 100% verified in that world. Does that not make things simpler for anyone who was a Thor or Oden worshipper before he arrived? If a friend calls their religion bogus, they turn on the TV and point to their god!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 19, 2021)

if there's anything worth praying for, it's world peace.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <giggle> Now now, be honest...wouldn't even *any* believer want this??? To actully know 100% you're right not on faith but on facts that nobody can argue? Nothing guesswork, no signs, etc.
> 
> Think of the Avengers...Thor is literally standing with them, so the Norse religion is 100% verified in that world. Does that not make things simpler for anyone who was a Thor or Oden worshipper before he arrived? If a friend calls their religion bogus, they turn on the TV and point to their god!


If Odin would show himself undisguised to us it would be literally the most awesome shit to ever happen, what do you mean? Ö.ô


----------



## Mambi (Jan 19, 2021)

ClumsyWitch said:


> If Odin would show himself undisguised to us it would be literally the most awesome shit to ever happen, what do you mean? Ö.ô


Exactly that...those words. I agree. That is what I mean. <_laugh_> Ignorance of a faith would be impossible under those simple conditions. Raw stupidity can only go so far after all...though it can get pretty deep to rock bottom I suppose...<_giggles and ponders more>_


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Jan 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Exactly that...those words. I agree. That is what I mean. <_laugh_> Ignorance of a faith would be impossible under those simple conditions. Raw stupidity can only go so far after all...though it can get pretty deep to rock bottom I suppose...<_giggles and ponders more>_


If we've been taught anything by the last few months, it is that the clouds could part, they sky cracks open, and God himself reaches his hand through and 46.8% of the world will still claim it's a hoax.

God doesn't need to show himself to prove that we are capable of doing good things for each other.

And yea, I knew the can of worms I was opening when I asked this. Still totally worth it. (Even the busty gf one!)


----------



## Mambi (Jan 21, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> If we've been taught anything by the last few months, it is that the clouds could part, they sky cracks open, and God himself reaches his hand through and 46.8% of the world will still claim it's a hoax.
> 
> God doesn't need to show himself to prove that we are capable of doing good things for each other.
> 
> And yea, I knew the can of worms I was opening when I asked this. Still totally worth it. (Even the busty gf one!)



Oh you might not convince some individual people but I think that they would be a serious minority in the presence of a literal deity. <grin>

You're totally right through, a god *doesn't* have to show himself for humans to do good to each other. 
But a god *does* have to show himself for people to agree that they exist without arguments on the subject.

And it only makes sense...every single act that for example a christian will say "This is *my *god's doing", a Muslim for example could point to the exact same thing and say "No, that's actually *my *god's doing", while an atheist is just working their way through the math to show how no god's were involved. 

That applies for LITERALLY EVERY SINGLE PROOF OF ANY DEITY...*all of it!!! *That's why religions run on "faith"...if they had "facts" it would be just "reality" or "science". But a simple literal appearance of their deity? All that BS goes away instantly!!! All doubt goes away, and any messages become clear and not "interpretations from scholars" that mean as much as Nostradameus predictions trying to be wedged into modern day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Of course, we may discover that God parts the clouds with _her_ hands.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Of course, we may discover that God parts the clouds with _her_ hands.


Small tangent, but you bring up a great point...I always found it hilarious when religions say "he" or "she". They are deities...I think they can be whatever physical form they wish. Odds are they don't even have a form, yet we always make them binary. Wouldn't a deity be a "switch" almost by definition? <smile>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

Parting clouds, hands reaching through the sky. I thought that's what project blue beam was all about.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Small tangent, but you bring up a great point...I always found it hilarious when religions say "he" or "she". They are deities...I think they can be whatever physical form they wish. Odds are they don't even have a form, yet we always make them binary. Wouldn't a deity be a "switch" almost by definition? <smile>



I agree- the notion of spiritual beings possessing human form or sex always struck me as strange. 
I understand a lot of people only use male pronouns for god out of linguistic convention- but I've also come across people who believe very strongly that god is male, that he has human form. Some will even specify that he wears sandals and robes, or that he is bearded.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Of course, we may discover that God parts the clouds with _her_ hands.


Or it, because if South Park has taught us anything it's that God is an amalgamation of everything.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Or it, because if South Park has taught us anything it's that God is an amalgamation of everything.



I've never watched southpark, unfortunately!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I've never watched southpark, unfortunately!


Well that explains why you still have brain cells. Good for you.

Anyway, here is God (and Satan).


----------



## Punji (Jan 21, 2021)

Theology spotted, commentary inbound.

In my opinion there is no "right" or "wrong" way to refer to God through pronouns, beyond failing to capitalized them. Is God He? She? Both, neither, it doesn't really matter.

From what I'd wager, "He" is more commonplace due to the various cultural influences typically favouring men in past history. God is often depicted as an old man with a beard and is most often thought of when one imagines Him. Jesus was male, and also God Himself. Depending on who one asks, Christian doctrine states humanity was made in God's own image, and He started with a man.

In my personal opinion, God is neither. Why might God have sex organs which only ever cause sinful behaviours in his creation?   Furthermore all of humanity is made in His image, so God is every person all at once. Which kinda checks out actually, in some sense.

It's perfectly acceptable to view God as of any race or any sex or whatever. I doubt God can be depicted truthfully in any way we could possibly comprehend, so our various cultural depictions will have to suffice. I personally use "He" because it's somewhat traditional to just assume any given person is a he without anything to suggest otherwise.

Hope that was interesting to someone, let's all please try to be respectful of others' beliefs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> In my personal opinion, God is neither. Why might God have sex organs which only ever cause sinful behaviours in his creation?   Furthermore all of humanity is made in His image, so God is every person all at once. Which kinda checks out actually, in some sense.
> 
> It's perfectly acceptable to view God as of any race or any sex or whatever. I doubt God can be depicted truthfully in any way we could possibly comprehend, so our various cultural depictions will have to suffice. I personally use "He" because it's somewhat traditional to just assume any given person is a he without anything to suggest otherwise.



I remember when I was about 6 or 7 that the teacher of my class asked us all to draw images of what we believed god looked like- and that was pretty interesting because almost everybody drew an elderly european man with white hair, robes and a yellow halo. 

I drew a cloud of letters. I am not sure 6 year old me had a specific justification for that feeling though! x3


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Jan 21, 2021)

Punji said:


> Theology spotted, commentary inbound.
> 
> In my opinion there is no "right" or "wrong" way to refer to God through pronouns, beyond failing to capitalized them. Is God He? She? Both, neither, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


Morgan Freeman (Bruce Almighty). 

I’m a fan of the recent idea of an African-background Jesus.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 31, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> God came through here in the USA, even if only by a fraction. There's still such a long, long way to go.
> 
> What should I be praying for? With a fandom with as much love as we have, there's gotta be some good ideas out there.


No. I'll pass, I guess shun the nonbeliever, right? Shame on me, but I could care less.  Though.. one question..  why must you force this down people's throats, willingly and unwillingly?  Some people might care for the devil more than god, some, like me, don't believe at all, and prefer it that way.  Why force it upon anyone to see or hear about something they don't care for...?   Is that a sin itself, to force something upon someone?  Father of one, to another father, I'd really not want to see religious stuff here...


----------



## Faustus (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok, here is the Atheist's perspective. Now, I hope you'll forgive the assumption, but I am guessing that we're talking about the Judeo-Christian god here, or some similar faith.

From my observations of the workings of faith, I've noted that when people get what they pray for, they thank God for it. When they don't get what they pray for, they assume that God has some other plan that will be more beneficial in the long run. Net result: prayer is unreliable as an agent for change. So, my suggestion is this: let God do what God will do. Don't ask for anything. You can't bring earthly affairs to his attention, he already knows everything. You can't persuade him to do differently, he's better than you. You can't influence him by praying for nice things to happen to other people, he's smarter than that.

So, don't pray. If you want something, go out and make it happen. If you can't make it happen, do something nice for someone else instead. If you must pray, use it for divine flattery. If there's one thing I've observed, God never seems to tire of being told how awesome he is. And added bonus, your faith needn't be shaken if your prayers aren't answered because there were no requests TO answer.

Furthermore, I've observed that some people use prayer as a replacement for action. I often think people would look after each other and the planet  far, far better if they didn't have the excuse of prayer to fall back on. As an atheist, if someone comes to me with a problem, I don't have the option of saying 'I'll pray for you'. I can either ignore them and maybe feel bad about it later, or I can do something about it - even if 'doing something' only constitutes consoling them a little.

So, in conclusion, I'd like to say this: pray with your deeds, not your words. If you do some good in this world, a benevolent deity can not help but look kindly upon it. If it turns out that there's no god up there after all, then at least you made the world a bit nicer yourself.

...but if that's all too philosophical, go for the old one: the courage to change the things I can, the strength to endure the things I cannot, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 1, 2021)

Dear lord, please see us safely through our trials in this mall. And please lord, let the food court be ok.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> No. I'll pass, I guess shun the nonbeliever, right? Shame on me, but I could care less.  Though.. one question..  why must you force this down people's throats, willingly and unwillingly?  Some people might care for the devil more than god, some, like me, don't believe at all, and prefer it that way.  Why force it upon anyone to see or hear about something they don't care for...?   Is that a sin itself, to force something upon someone?  Father of one, to another father, I'd really not want to see religious stuff here...


I just want to say I don't think drakken has shoved religion down people's throats here. 

If anything a lot of us have made some_ pretty cheeky_ comments about our own views on religion- although I hope none of them have been perceived as aggressive.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 1, 2021)

Pray that people don't get so easily fooled into going against their own interests. Pray for that because realistically, there's little hope.


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Feb 1, 2021)

Something lost in an earlier reply of mine:
Prayer is step 1. Step 2 is to take action to make things better yourself.


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Feb 1, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Pray that people don't get so easily fooled into going against their own interests. Pray for that because realistically, there's little hope.


Can you think of any concrete ways?

Here's one I've been thinking about. You know that "verified" badge you can get on Twitter?
What if there was a law that any sufficiently large online organization (including online games) must have a way to offer being "verified" for free? This doesn't prevent additional accounts, but you *can* have one account on each service that leads back to "you". 
This would create accountability for one's words and actions on the Internet. On the reader side, one could be more certain of the news/information they are reading when they know it is/isn't by a "verified" person.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 1, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> Can you think of any concrete ways?
> 
> Here's one I've been thinking about. You know that "verified" badge you can get on Twitter?
> What if there was a law that any sufficiently large online organization (including online games) must have a way to offer being "verified" for free? This doesn't prevent additional accounts, but you *can* have one account on each service that leads back to "you".
> This would create accountability for one's words and actions on the Internet. On the reader side, one could be more certain of the news/information they are reading when they know it is/isn't by a "verified" person.


Concrete ways? you're speaking of praying here. It's nice but what exactly what I would call "concrete". As for having centralized social media, not everyone likes being traced wherever they go, we all know where it leads.

Also that would give more power to social media companies, and I'm not sure why anyone would think they need even more.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 1, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If anything a lot of us have made some_ pretty cheeky_ comments about our own views on religion- although I hope none of them have been perceived as aggressive.


I for one was completely serious, but yes, it was not intended in the spirit of aggression.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 1, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> God came through here in the USA, even if only by a fraction. There's still such a long, long way to go.
> 
> What should I be praying for? With a fandom with as much love as we have, there's gotta be some good ideas out there.


pray to the spirit guide of your heart's calling for peace and unity in loving ourselves, each other, and the natural world that sustains us


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2021)

Going to say this just so people are aware of it. 
Pray for Covid19 vaccines for less economically developed countries. 

While industrialised countries argue with each other about vaccine shipments, only 25 shots. *25*. Have been sent to the lowest income countries. 

Remember. Nobody wins, unless everybody wins.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

pray for me and me only


----------



## DrakkenWulf (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> pray for me and me only


Are you a god?


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> Are you a god?


i wish


----------



## ConorHyena (May 29, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> Are you a god?


you don't pray for gods, you pray to 'em


----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> Agreed! We start with prayer, then yourself and others can be the miracle.


I agree with this. Praying for something doesn't necessarily mean you're not willing to take steps to make it happen. Prayer is an aid.


----------



## DrakkenWulf (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> i wish


Then... DIE! (Ghostbusters reference FTW)

what would you do as a god?
I’m Curious.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

DrakkenWulf said:


> Then... DIE! (Ghostbusters reference FTW)
> 
> what would you do as a god?
> I’m Curious.


Well i would tell you but i don't want to start another uproar in the discussion page so lets just say it would be a mix of rainbows and napalm


----------

